# Dumb as a Rock Democrat Cites Fake News to Try And Question Trump Jr....



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

*The KNOWN LIAR Richard " Dick Head " Blumenthal a DEMOCRAT who LIED about his service in Vietnam and LIED about his College Sports accomplishments tried to once again haul in Trump Jr for questioning based on KNOWN false articles presented by NPR and CNN....*

*GATEWAYPUNDIT*



*Grassley Shuts Down ‘Da Nang Dick’ Blumenthal – Refuses to Call in Don Jr. For Questioning Over Fake News Articles*





 by Cristina Laila December 6, 2018

_Democrat Senator Richard Blumenthal_

*Democrat Senator Richard “Da Nang Dick” Blumenthal cited fake news stories from NPR and CNN in an effort to harass Don Jr. and drag him in for more questioning.*

Senate Judiciary Chairman Chuck Grassley (R-IA) destroyed minority Committee member Richard Blumenthal in a letter this week.

Grassley called out Blumenthal for citing the fake news article NPR ran where they blatantly lied by deceptively editing Don Jr.’s 2017 testimony.


Last Friday, NPR deceptively edited Don Jr.’s testimony to make it appear his account of the Trump Organization’s plans to build a Trump Tower in Moscow were inconsistent with Michael Cohen’s testimony.

Blumenthal jumped on the story and Don Jr hit back hard after NPR admitted the story was false.

NPR purposely conflated two separate endeavors the Trump Organization pursued in their efforts to build a Trump Tower in Moscow. The first effort included negotiations with Russian Real Estate mogul, Aras Agalarov which ended in 2014. The second effort to build a tower in Moscow involved Michael Cohen and businessman Felix Sater – this second effort took place from 2015-2016.

Fake news NPR then issued a huge correction to their story, but this didn’t stop Da Nang Dick from citing the news story as evidence Don Jr lied to Congress.


This is precisely why CNN, NPR, New York Times roll out fake news articles – Democrat lawmakers cite these damaging stories as a reason to harass Trump and his family with congressional hearings and depositions.

Blumenthal also cited a fake news article from CNN that was published in July which used Clinton sewer dweller attorney Lanny Davis as its ‘anonymous source.’ The Lanny Davis saga turned into a media circus and another CNN story collapsed.

*Grassley SLAMMED Blumenthal for citing the fake news CNN story as evidence Don Jr. lied to Congress:*

“Puzzlingly, your letter also cites yet another claim that was the subject of a high-profile retraction. You cited a CNN article from July 2018 to imply that Mr. Trump Jr. may have lied when he said he did not tell his father in advance about the June 9, 2016 Trump Tower meeting. That CNN article cited an anonymous source to claim that Mr. Cohen had witnessed Mr. Trump Jr. tell his father about the meeting beforehand. That anonymous source was later revealed to be Lanny Davis, Cohen’s attorney, who retracted his claim in a bizarre media spectacle, which your office seems to have missed,” Grassley wrote.

Senator Grassley then pivoted to someone who actually did lie to Congress – Fusion GPS co-founder Glenn Simpson.

“Of course, where we do have actual evidence of misleading testimony in Committee interviews, we should treat it seriously,” Grassley said of Simpson.

After Grassley called out Blumenthal for citing fake news as an excuse to harass Don Jr., he said “In sum, I do not believe the examples you have cited warrant bringing Mr. Trump Jr. back in for an additional Committee interview. If you have more questions for him, Irespectfully suggest you write to his attorneys.”

Screenshot of the letter from Grassley to Blumenthal:

Page one:






Page two:






Page three:






Page four:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The KNOWN LIAR Richard " Dick Head " Blumenthal a DEMOCRAT who LIED about his service in Vietnam and LIED about his College Sports accomplishments tried to once again haul in Trump Jr for questioning based on KNOWN false articles presented by NPR and CNN....*
> 
> *GATEWAYPUNDIT*
> 
> ...


Yeah then NPR retracted the story.  Mazie was right.  Dema know too much.


----------

